# be careful



## Geo (Oct 30, 2011)

be careful where you put your hand when picking up scrap from the scrapyard.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Good safety tip Geo! 
Yeap, there're many dangers lurking out there other than the chemicals, & that "puppy" is definitely one to watchout for! :shock: 

The recycling lady & refine for just got rid of an MRSA infection, otherwise known as methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus; she really doesn't know for sure how or where she got it, but she knows it was from the junk she picks up. The Dr. had to cut a "chunk" of skin. So ware protective clothing & gear when jumping into the junk piles, be safe!

For us prospectors, one little critter to watchout for is scorpions, among others. My 6 year old grandaughter likes to help picking up rocks & dirt with bare hands. We're glad she missed the rock where this one was under, I turned the rock over with the shovel, & HELLO!.

Take care & be safe!

Phil


----------



## Claudie (Oct 30, 2011)

Is that like a desert crawdad/crayfish? Can you eat them?
I got some stuff once that was full of cockroaches and smelled terrible. I must have killed them all because I never noticed any later, but that would be a good way to get a bug infestation if not careful.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 31, 2011)

I understand that Bear Grylls eats them, but I'd have to be veeeeeeeeeeeery hungry! :shock: 

I was installing in Hermiston, OR. a hydraulic press once; the owner shipped alfalfa & other grasses to Asia among other places. He said that while in Japan with some of his costumers, he was taken out to dine on some "delicacies"; well some of those happen to be live scorpions dipped in some sauce. He said they were so bitter that he "pewked". When he got back home, he told his wife he got the big contract, but that she would have to sew plastic bags inside all his jackets for when the "delicacies" were not so delicate to his palate! 

Phil


----------



## joem (Oct 31, 2011)

Fear factor - Forum style.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 31, 2011)

It's Halloween... boogla, boogla! :shock: :lol:


----------

